# Polk Audio RTIA9 Floor Standing Speakers as rears?



## R-kenn (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello!

So i came upon a pretty large sale for Polk Audio RTIA9's, $400 cad each, and bought two. However the website checkout made an error and ended up purchasing 4, and i didn't notice till they were on my door step.

I am looking into surround speakers as well, specifically the Polk Audio FxiA series, however i noticed that even with (current) sales, those smaller speakers cost more than the RTIA9's.

My question is , should i just keep them and use them as surround rears? Or possibly surround sides, and stick with the FxiA series for surround rears? Or just return them...

I am aware of the large power requirement, but aside from that?

what do you think?

Edit: I have a large basement, about 26ft by 30ft. Id say i watch movies, and listen to high fidelity music equally.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

They will be overkill for surrounds, but if you position them far enough from the listeners you should be fine. What are you using for a center?


----------



## R-kenn (Feb 24, 2018)

I am using a Polk Audio csia6 for centre.


----------



## R-kenn (Feb 24, 2018)

When I think about it I can't see how it would have a negative impact on my music, but I guess what I'm asking is would the speakers have a negative effect on surround sound for movies compared to the rtia4 or fxiA series , such as an improper frequency response or something.


----------

